# Advice/Help Required To Save Our Wild Birds.



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

The autumn has arrived with mean intentions and the native wild birds of Finland are back at our house expecting to be fed.

That's no problem. We have three bird feeding locations sited around the property and as a rule we begin to stock them with food around mid September.

Each feeding station requires refilling every morning and if I am a bit behind their schedule they'll come tapping at the window.:laugh:. Here's the problem

One large window of the house is notorious for claiming many of my feathered friends lives and despite me leaving the WHITE blind in the down position this still does not prevent the birds from smashing into the window.

Three great tits have lost their lives this morning which adds further to the toll of the last few days.

I've tried hanging things in front of the glass but still the deaths occur.

Does anyone have any suggestions.

Thanking you in anticipation of your kind cooperation.

Zaros.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The RSPB have the following advice, don't know if that's any help.

The RSPB: Advice


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The RSPB have the following advice, don't know if that's any help.
> 
> The RSPB: Advice


That's brilliant SDH. Thank you.:smile:

I'll try a few of their suggestions and see how things improve over the next few days..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> That's brilliant SDH. Thank you.:smile:
> 
> I'll try a few of their suggestions and see how things improve over the next few days..


The sticker things they sell of the birds don't seem to get the greatest reviews though looking at the page where you order them.

I did know someone who got a hawk statue that did keep small birds away, but trouble was it kept them totally away from the garden although that was probably a much smaller garden/area then the land you probably have. That though would totally defeat the object of you feeding them too if they stayed completely away and wouldn't feed.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The sticker things they sell of the birds don't seem to get the greatest reviews though looking at the page where you order them.
> 
> I did know someone who got a hawk statue that did keep small birds away, but trouble was it kept them totally away from the garden although that was probably a much smaller garden/area then the land you probably have. That though would totally defeat the object of you feeding them too if they stayed completely away and wouldn't feed.


Going on the vertical blinds the RSPB suggest, I've got some old venetians in the garage.

I considered if I attached them to the outside and secured them at the bottom so that they don't flap about in the wind I might be on to a winning solution without any outlay.

Of course the down side is anyone who passes the house and sees the window might think british people really are eccentric:wink:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Going on the vertical blinds the RSPB suggest, I've got some old venetians in the garage.
> 
> I considered if I attached them to the outside and secured them at the bottom so that they don't flap about in the wind I might be on to a winning solution without any outlay.
> *
> Of course the down side is anyone who passes the house and sees the window might think british people really are eccentric:wink: *


Probably just convince them even more that the british man with the big dogs really has lost the plot.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Probably just convince them even more that the british man with the big dogs really has lost the plot.


Excellent! :laugh:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

A lightweight green garden netting used for fruit trees would look a bit better than old venetians...and it's cheap.I use it myself when introducing new birds into my birdroom until they get used to the glass.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

poohdog said:


> A lightweight green garden netting used for fruit trees would look a bit better than old venetians...and it's cheap.I use it myself when introducing new birds into my birdroom until they get used to the glass.


Bloody ell! Even simpler PD.

Now after making new mosquito screens for the doors this summer why the hell didn't I think of it myself:confused1:

Cheers.:thumbup1:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd update this thread a little to let you know that since I've draped the mosquito netting over the window we've had 0 fatalities but just 2 knockouts.

A miraculous improvement to the 1 to 2 fatailities and several knockouts everyday.:yesnod:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Just thought I'd update this thread a little to let you know that since I've draped the mosquito netting over the window we've had 0 fatalities but just 2 knockouts.
> 
> A miraculous improvement to the 1 to 2 fatailities and several knockouts everyday.:yesnod:


Great news and a big difference:thumbup:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Great news and a big difference:thumbup:


Big difference to our pockets too SDH.

They're pecking their way through almost 10 kilos of seed in a week.

We've had two rather large woodpeckers come to two of the feeding stations and they just throw the seed all over the place.

This of course is greatly appreciated by the red squirrels who come scavenging on a daily basis completely unperturbed by Oscar's loud protests because they're on the opposite side of his fence and they know he can't get at them. :laugh:


----------

